# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  βοήθεια για scan Ιλιον Ιγουμενίτσης

## aberon

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Βρίσκομαι στο Ίλιον στην Ιγουμενίτσης. ¨Εχω καταχωρίσει την θέση μου στην wind (20362) Και θα ήθελα βοήθεια με το scan για να δω οτι μπορώ να συνδεθώ κάπου. δεν έχω καθόλου εξοπλισμό. κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπροσδεκτη!!

----------


## akakios

Καλησπέρα, χρονια πολλά και καλως ήρθες....

Εννοεις σκαναρισμα για να γινεις ''πελατης'' ή για να δεις γενικα τι προοπτικες εχεις για κόμβος????

----------


## aberon

scanarisma για να γίνω πελάτης akakie. έχω κοντά μου καποια AP αλλά η πολυκατοικία μου ειναι σχετικά χαμηλή και δεν έχω καλή ορατότητα

----------


## marius

Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα.
Βγαλε Φωτογραφιες κα βαλτες στην WiND,για να δουμε που εχεις ανοιγματα οπτικης.

----------


## klarabel

> Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα.
> Βγαλε Φωτογραφιες κα βαλτες στην WiND,για να δουμε που εχεις ανοιγματα οπτικης.


Ακριβώς αυτό...και επίσης Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------

